# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Vitin της CHEVITA

## jk21

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα καταθέσουμε τις απόψεις μας, σχετικά με το Vitin της CHEVITA , όπως αυτό περιγράφεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο.


*Vitin της CHEVITA*

----------


## 11panos04

Τιμη περιπου κ για ποσο καιρο κρατα,απο το ανοιγμα του περιέκτη;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ με μια απλη αναζητηση στο διαδικτυο γιατι δεν το εχω αγορασει (δινω ετσι κι αλλιως φυσικα συμπληρωματα οπως μαγια μπυρας ,γυρη ,σπιρουλινα ,σιτελαιο ) αλλα το κρινω αρκετα αξιολογο (στην ιστοσελιδα της chevita αναφερει οτι εχει και whea germ extract .... υποθετω εννοουν σιτελαιο )  ,μου δινει τιμες γυρω στα 15 ευρω τα 300ml που ειναι η συσκευασια 

για την διατηρηση του στο αρθρο στην ενοτητα : σταθεροτητα  δινονται σαφεις οδηγιες για το ποσο κρατα και για ποια συστατικα του .εννοειται αν και δεν ξερω αν το γραφει ,να το διατηρεις σε *σκοτεινο* μερος και δροσερο ή κατα προτιμηση και προταση μου στο ψυγειο

----------


## aeras

Οι βιταμίνες περίπου ένα χρόνο, μέταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεία δεν έχουν όριο λήξης μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιείς και μετά την λήξη των βιταμινών για τα άλλα στοιχεία, τιμή πάνω κάτω 20 ευρώ, καλό προϊόν.

----------


## mitsman

> *ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ*
> *Μπορεί να δίνεται και κατευθείαν στο στόμα με την τροφή ή με το πόσιμο νερό 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα.
> 1-2 σταγόνες για μικρά πτηνά.*


Λιγο πιο λιανα???

----------


## thanasissin

Δίνεται 10ml στο λίτρο ή 1ml σε μία κατοστάρα ποτίστρα. Aναγράφεται στο μπουκάλι η δοσολογία.

----------


## jimi gats

το χρησιμοποιω οπως και τα υπολοιπα της Σεβιτα..14 ευρω κανει...αν και η ταση ειαν ιανοδικη της τιμης.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

εξαιρετικό προιόν.

----------


## vag21

μπορει καποιος με πμ να μου πει που μπορω να βρω προιοντα της chevita κοντα στον πειραια?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το χρησιμοποιω περίπου 6 μήνες....μαζί με το MIRAL.

Ας είναι καλά ο Θανάσης (*thanasissin*) που μας ανοίγει τα μάτια. :Happy0065:

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ας είναι καλά ο Θανάσης (*thanasissin*) που μας ανοίγει τα μάτια.


μονο ο Θανασης μπορει να κανει κατι τετοιο :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:   :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## Gardelius

> 


 :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## giorgos_

Καλο προιον μαζι με το Miral. 
Μερικες φορες αισθανομαι οτι αγοραζω κατι ακριβα γιατι δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να καθησω να βγαλω αναλογιες απο αλλα προιοντα 
Maxifort
Aquachok Animo 
και
Osmosan Ηλεκτρολυτες

----------


## vag21

να βγει και σε μικροτερες ποσοτητες ,για μας τους μικροεκτροφεις  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## οδυσσέας

επειδη το προϊον ειναι για περιστερια, θα ηθελα να μαθω, ποσο σιδηρο εχει το βιτιν?

----------


## giorgos_

Το φυλλαδιο που κυκλοφορει στην Ελλαδα της Chevita
http://www.scribd.com/doc/55414684/chevita

----------


## Gardelius

> Το φυλλαδιο που κυκλοφορει στην Ελλαδα της Chevita
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/55414684/chevita


*Το δινεις αυτο το σκευασμα??
*

----------


## οδυσσέας

επειδη δεν λεει κανενα φυλλαδιο για το ποσο σιδηρο εχει το σκευασμα..................................  .ελεγα μηπως ξερουν τα παιδια που το δινουν στα ωδικα πτηνα.

----------


## giorgos_

> επειδη το προϊον ειναι για περιστερια, θα ηθελα να μαθω, ποσο σιδηρο εχει το βιτιν?


Σωστος, γιατι η υπερβολικη ποσοτητα μικροστοιχειων οδηγει σε δηλητηριαση. Βεβαια στις εκτροφες μας υπαρχει κατα μεγαλο ποσοστο ελειψη.

----------


## jk21

Αν προοριζοταν για σαρκοφαγα πτηνα πχ γερακια ,θα ελεγα οτι η διαλυση που προτεινεται δεν ισχυει και για καναρινια .Ομως οταν δινεται διαλυση σε νερο ,σε πουλια με πανω κατω ιδιες διατροφικες συνηθειες με τα ωδικα και συγκεκριμενα εδω τα περιστερια  (οχι σαρκοφαγα που προσλαμβανουν και εχουν μεγαλυτερες αναγκες σιδηρου ) ισχυει οτι πινουν αντιστοιχο νερο του βαρους τους και καθε ειδος τελικα προσλαμβανει ετσι την σωστη ποσοτητα του πολυβιταμινουχου

----------


## giorgos_

> *Το δινεις αυτο το σκευασμα??
> *


Θα σου απαντησω οχι.
Γιατι ειναι υψηλο το κοστος γι' αυτη την εποχη που περναμε.
Εξαλλου ΟΙ ΣΩΣΤΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΔΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΑ.
Συγνωμη για τα κεφαλαια.  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Υπο αλλες οικονομικες συνθηκες???

----------


## Gardelius

> Θα σου απαντησω οχι.
> Γιατι ειναι υψηλο το κοστος γι' αυτη την εποχη που περναμε.
> Εξαλλου ΟΙ ΣΩΣΤΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΔΡΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΚΕΥΑΣΜΑ.
> Συγνωμη για τα κεφαλαια. )


*
Καλα τα λες!!!! Χορταρι!!!!! Και παλι χορταρι!!!!!! εχω και το μυαλο μου ησυχο!!!! Τα πουλια μου <πετανε>!!!!! σε τελεια φορμα και υγεια!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## lefteris13

Για οσους εχουν πολλα πουλια ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση, και καλο σκευασμα και καλη τιμη για 300 ολοκληρα ml..σε ενα παρομοιο σκευασμα η μικρη συσκευασια 35γρ κοστιζει 5,5 ευρω και η μεγαλη 375γρ καπου 22-25, το οικονομικο οφελος για τη μεγαλη ειναι τεραστιο. εδω δεν εχουμε μικρη, οποτε οσοι εχουν λιγα πουλια πανε αναγκαστικα σε αλλο σκευασμα αλλης εταιριας εκτος αν το πινουν και οι ιδιοι με το κρασι τα μεσημερια

----------


## οδυσσέας

οχιιιιιιι μην το ανακατεψεις με το κρασι........................................  ..........................θα χαλασεις το κρασι  :Anim 59:

----------


## ninos

Βαγγέλη (vag21) εαν θέλεις μπορώ να σου δώσω εγώ να το δοκιμάσεις, ώστε να μην αγοράσεις ολόκληρο μπουκάλι... 
Φέτος, το αγόρασα και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο. Δεν νομίζω όμως να το αγοράσω πάλι, λόγο της πολύ υψηλής τιμής του και κυρίως για τον πολύ απλό λόγο, ότι και πέρυσι που δεν το έδωσα στα πουλιά μια χαρά τα πήγαν.. 





> ....και καλο σκευασμα και καλη τιμη για 300 ολοκληρα ml.....


Λέγε τέτοια εσύ..να διαβάζει η τρόικα....  ::

----------


## vag21

> Βαγγέλη (vag21) εαν θέλεις μπορώ να σου δώσω εγώ να το δοκιμάσεις, ώστε να μην αγοράσεις ολόκληρο μπουκάλι... 
> Φέτος, το αγόρασα και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο. Δεν νομίζω όμως να το αγοράσω πάλι, λόγο της πολύ υψηλής τιμής του και κυρίως για τον πολύ απλό λόγο, ότι και πέρυσι που δεν το έδωσα στα πουλιά μια χαρά τα πήγαν.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Λέγε τέτοια εσύ..να διαβάζει η τρόικα....


ευχαριστω ρε στελαρα,οταν θα βρεθουμε σε καμια ζυγουρολονυχτια θα σου πω να μου φερεις λιγο,προς το παρον βαζω necton-s.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ευχαριστω ρε στελαρα,οταν θα βρεθουμε σε καμια ζυγουρολονυχτια θα σου πω να μου φερεις λιγο,προς το παρον βαζω necton-s.


Ρε έλα απο δω να σου δώσω εγώ όσο γουστάρεις.

Ενα κοντέινερ έχω πάρει.

 :Jumping0011:

----------


## vag21

> Ενα κοντέινερ έχω πάρει.


χαχαχαχαχα το πιστευω.

----------


## jk21

> Ρε έλα απο δω να σου δώσω εγώ όσο γουστάρεις.
> 
> Ενα κοντέινερ έχω πάρει.


τωρα αυτος εμφανιστηκε για να δωσει vitin ή γιατι ακουσε για ζυγουρι;   ::   ::

----------


## Θοδωρής

Μέχρι και πέρυσι έδινα και εγώ κάποιο πολυβιταμινουχο σκεβασμα στο νερο τους.
Οχι το vitn αλλα το combivit.
Φετος στο combivit ειχαν αφαιρέσει τα αμινοξέα και δεν το πήρα
Ελεγα  να δοκιμάσω για φετος το vitin αλλα μετα κατέληξα να μην χρησιμοποιήσω καποιο πολυβιταμινουχο στο νερο τους
 αλλα στην αυγοτροφη των πουλιων μου προσθεσα ρυζάλευρο και πιστευω οτι ειμαι οκ

----------


## οδυσσέας

και πολυ καλα εκανες Θοδωρη. :Happy0159:

----------


## vag21

> και πολυ καλα εκανες Θοδωρη.


θα ηθελα καποια στιγμη κωστα να μας πεις γιατι εισαι κατα των πολυβιταμινων και αν θεωρεις οτι δεν προσφερουν τιποτα στα πουλια μας ή και σε καποιες περιπτωσεις να τα βλαψουν.

----------


## ninos

*Για να μην χαλούμε το παρών θέμα, η κουβέντα μεταφέρθηκε παρακάτω παιδιά. 


Συζήτηση σχετικά με την χρήση βιταμινών*

----------


## giorgos_

> Υπο αλλες οικονομικες συνθηκες???


Θα προτιμουσα αλλο σκευασμα της εταιριας Νικο, σε αλλες συνθηκες το εκχυλισμα εχινατσιας ...

----------


## ManosM

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα...Μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να μου πει την δοσολογία του Vitin για καρδερίνες; Εχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι διαβάζω για 5ml στα 500ml  νερό όπως και 10ml στα 500ml νερό...Τι απο τα δυο ισχύει τελικά;;Επίσης είναι για 1 μέρα ή για 2 συνεχόμενες;;

----------


## jk21

μετεφερα την ερωτηση σου ,στο ηδη υπαρχον θεμα 


Υπαρχει ενα προβλημα στις δοσολογιες της chevita οτι συχνα προτεινονται για χορηγηση σε περιστερια 

στο βιβλιαρακι της chevita που εχω στα χερια μου και ειχε παραθεσει νωριτερα στο παρον θεμα στο ποστ 16 ο Γιωργος ,αναφερεται οτι 

η δοσολογια για μικρα πτηνα ειναι 1 με 2 σταγονες στο στομα την ημερα .Αυτο προφανως ισχυει για τις καρδερινες και με δεδομενο το βαρος τους που συνηθως ειναι μικροτερο απο τα καναρινια (εκτος αν μιλαμε για πραγματικες major ,που ειναι βαρυτερες απο αρκετες ρατσες καναρινιων ή και μεγαλυτερα παπαγαλοειδη ) ,σιγουρα καλα ειναι να μην δινουμε το πανω οριο των 2 σταγονων ,αλλα το κατω οριο της 1 σταγονας 

η δοσολογια για περιστερια ειναι 10 ml στο λιτρο νερο ,ποσοτητα που αναφερεται για 20 περιστερια 500 γρ το καθενα (γιατι πανω κατω τοσο νερο πινουν ολα μαζι και δεν ειναι διαλυση ml για οποιοδηποτε πουλι και απλα το καθε πουλι πινει οσο θελει ) 


Με δεδομενο λοιπον το 1σταγονα  ανα μικρο πουλι καθε μερα ,με την τακτικοτητα βεβαια που προτεινει το σκευασμα ,μιλαμε για μια δοση που θα την επινε αν ηταν διαλυμενη στο νερο μιας ημερας ,που για τις καρδερινες ειναι (εκτος καλοκαιριου που πινουν περισσοτερο ) γυρω στα 4 ml 

αρα την ιδια πυκνοτητα δοσης θα πετυχουμε στα 100 ml νερου της ποτιστρας αν διαλυσουμε σε αυτα 100/4= 25 φορες περισσοτερη ποσοτητα ,δηλαδη 

1 σταγονα επι 25 φορες παραπανω = 25 σταγονες 

με δεδομενο οτι 1 ml ειναι σχεδον 16 σταγονες 

,οι 25 σταγονες ειναι σχεδον 1,5 ml στα 100 νερου και 15 ml στο λιτρο ,δηλαδη αναμεσα σε αυτες που ρωτας 


γνωμη μου ειναι οτι αυτη τη δοσολογια ,αλλα εγω αν ειχα το σκευασμα ,θα χρησιμοποιουσα μικροτερη  , αυτη των 10 ml αν και λαθος υπολογισμενη ,ειναι οκ για 1 λιτρο νερου ,οταν δεν θελουμε να δινουμε τα σκευασματα στο οριο τους για να μην κουραζουμε τα πουλια .Μετα απο ασθενειες ομως ή σε αναγκη ενισχυσης της αναπαραγωγικης ικανοτητας ή σε εντονη πτερορια ,καλα ειναι να δινεις την πληρη δοση 


την συσταση για 10 ml στο μισο λιτρο (20 στο λιτρο ) που την συναντησες;

----------


## ManosM

Καλησπέρα κ.Δημήτρη,λοιπόν πριν προχωρήσω στο ερώτημα μου έψαξα στο google ΄Δοσολογία Vitin σε μικρά πουλιά΄ και μου έβγαλε ενα άρθρο που έλεγε 5ml στα 250ml νερού αρα υπέθεσα οτι στα 500ml νερού ειναι και 5ml Vitin.Επειδή εχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι μπορείτε να μου πείτε στα 500ml πόσα ml Vitin θα ρίξω;Θα υπολογίσω την ποσότητα με την βοήθεια μιας σύριγγας....

----------


## jk21

δεν βρισκω αυτο που λες ,αλλα δεν εχει σημασια 

με δοσολογια 10 ml στο λιτρο νερου ,ειναι 5 ml vitin στα 500 ml νερου που ζητας 

αυτη ειναι μια καλη δοσολογια για προληπτικη - ενισχυτικη  χρηση ,λιγες μερες καθε μηνα

αν τα πουλια εχουν μολις αναρρωσει απο ασθενεια ή αν ειναι εν μεσω πτεροροιας  ,δινε και 7.5 ml στα  500 ml αλλα για αριθμο ημερων οχι μεγαλυτερο των 7 συνεχομενων

----------


## kostaskirki

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον Δημητρη! Το χρησιμοποιω Μανο με καλα αποτελεσματα και η αναλογια που λεει και η εταιρια ειναι 10ml στο λιτρο!

----------


## panos70

Μανο δωστο αφοβα ειναι πολυ καλά αλλωστε πολλοι γνωστοι ετροφεις το εμπιστευονται

----------


## Bullseye

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Το βιβλιαράκι της chevita στη σελίδα 44 δίνει τις δοσολογίες των σκευασμάτων της εταιρίας για ωδικά και διακοσμητικά πουλιά. Για το vitin λέει 5ml vitin/250ml νερού. Αντιστοίχως φτιάχνεις για ότι ποσότητα θέλεις. Μαζί με το miral και το livimun είναι απ τα καλύτερα προϊόντα της εταιρίας.

----------


## jk21

Κωστα ασχετα αν προτεινω να το δινουμε στα 10 ml στο λιτρο ,διαφωνω και το εξηγησα οτι η εταιρια λεει 10 ml στο λιτρο .Ειναι δοσολογια για περιστερια που ο συγκεκριμενος αριθμος τους πινει ολο το νερο και δεν ειναι μια γενικευμενη αραιωση και οσο πινει το καθε πουλι ,τοσο αντιστοιχει σε κεινο .Με μια σταγονα ανα μικρο ωδικο πουλι ,ισχυει το 15 ml αν το υπολογισουμε .

Επιβεβαιωνω ομως αυτο που λεει ο Ανδρεας .Κοιταξα στο βιβλιαρακι και προς τα πισω εχει δοσολογιες και για μικρα ωδικα και αναφερει  5 ml στα 250 ml νερου ,αρα 20 ml στο λιτρο .Αυτο προφανως ειναι υπολογισμενο με πυκνοτητα πολυβιταμινης καπου αναμεσα στις 1 και  2 σταγονες ανα πουλι .Για 1 σταγονα το ειχα βγαλει 15 ml και οχι 20

παρολα αυτα επιμενω αν οχι 10 ml στο λιτρο ,να δινεται καλυτερα στα 15 ml και οχι στα 20 ml στο λιτρο , παρα μονο οταν εχουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε ειτε πτεροροια ,ειτε υπογονιμοτητα ειτε δινεται μετα απο ασθενεια .Να επισημανω οτι το σκευασμα προτεινεται με δοσολογια 20 ml στο λιτρο (5 ml στα 250 ml νερου ) για χρηση 1 μερα ανα βδομαδα και οχι για συχνοτερη χρηση (ας το επιβεβαιωση και ο Ανδρεας οτι το γραφει στον πινακα της σελιδας που λεει )

----------


## ninos

Εγώ όταν το είχα ακολούθησα την δοσολογία της συσκευασίας για τα περιστέρια και το έδινα σε καρδερίνες κ καναρίνια.Δεν αντιμετώπισα κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Ειναι όμως πανάκριβο και έτσι δεν το αγόρασα πάλι.

----------


## ManosM

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας

----------


## panos70

Το κακο ειναι οτι για να εισαι καλυμενος πρεπει να δινεις το miral και το vitin συχρονως που και τα δυο μαζι κανουν 30 ευρω ,οποτε οι περισσοτεροι ψαχνουν κατι φθυνοτερο

----------

